# Multiframe pictures for Chance Vought F4U Corsair



## Dawncaster (Sep 29, 2017)

No information about this, seems part of the introduction video.





No information about this, looks like early Birdcage Corsairs and Henderson Field in Guadalcanal.





No information about this, very tight approch - seems like ACM situation.





No information about this.





No information about this, looks like victory roll.





VMF-223 "Fighting Bullpups", October 1944 - April 1945, Soloman Island & Bougainville.
full video : www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wHh16f8nVY





No information about this.





No information about this.





No information about this.





No information about this.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

There is no information about most of the pictures.

I would appreciate someone give me the information.

ps.* 'Beautiful Airplane'*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## turbo (Sep 29, 2017)

Love the Corsair


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 29, 2017)

The first pic almost looks comical!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## Algonquin (Oct 8, 2017)

I was very surprised at the size of the F-4U. I was lucky enough to sit in one a few months ago, a thrill.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 8, 2017)

I think a couple are from the late TV show "Ba Ba Black Sheep"

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 15, 2018)

Jato takeoff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2018)

Good stuff!


----------



## YGBSM (Jun 16, 2018)

Capt. Vick is correct - the last four are from the 1970s TV series "Ba Ba Black Sheep".

The F4U-1A Corsair Bu No .17799 below is both a veteran of the Pacific War as well as the "Ba Ba Black Sheep" TV series. It could very well be one of the Corsairs featured in the last four clips of the OP!

Brief service history (source: Planes of Fame website):

first arrived at San Diego, California in August 1943 and was assigned to a Navy fighter squadron (VF-84) in the same year
In January 1944, the aircraft was reassigned to VBF-14 (a fighter-bomber unit) until being transferred to VBF-98 in February 1945. This aircraft actually saw combat service in the Pacific with VBF-14 and/or VBF-98.
Between April and June 1945, Planes of Fame's Corsair served with a carrier air support unit (CASU-33) before being withdrawn from active service on August 31, 1945.
After being sold on the surplus market, 17799 wound up in use as a Hollywood movie prop at the Twentieth Century Fox Studios until it was eventually acquired by Planes of Fame Air Museum in 1970, but did not go on static display at Chino until 1973.
In 1976, Jim Maloney and Steve Hinton restored the Corsair to flying condition in basically a stock F4U-1 configuration. The primary changes to the aircraft it that it uses a Pratt & Whitney R-2800 engine with a single-stage supercharger from a Douglas A-26 Invader bomber in place of the two-stage, two-speed, supercharged R-2800-8 engine that was more common to the early model Corsair fighters. As a result, the restored Corsair is about 700 lbs. lighter than a stock aircraft, allowing it to have a better rate of climb at low altitudes and a shorter take-off roll.

Since restoration, the Corsair has taken part in numerous airshows and flown in a variety of Hollywood productions including the Baa Baa Blacksheep television series, Airwolf, 'Space, an IMAX film' and an ABC Wide world of flying video.
Planes of Fame's F4U-1A is currently the oldest airworthy Corsair in the world.





Source: Self, Corsair courtesy Planes of Fame, Chino, CA, USA


As she was found by Ed Maloney, founder of Planes of Fame, on the back lot of Twentieth Century Fox Studios, 1970:




Source: Original Photography Ed Maloney / Planes of Fame via Warbirds News


----------

